# The End of an Era



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

So I have never used newspaper at the bottom of Mallorn's cage until now.

Before I got her, which is about 4 and a half (!!!) years ago now, I remembered reading somewhere that old phone books were useful to have with birds because big parrots liked ripping them up and the pages were good for lining the bottoms of cages with.

Well, that's what I did. Every time I have ever cleaned her cage since the day I got her, I have used a few pages out of this huge phone book we had gotten in the post days prior. It was like a ritual--wipe down perches and bars with vinegar, tear out phone book pages, repeat.

Just the other day, I tore out the last six pages. It makes me realise how fast time flies--so many memories happened between the pages of that phone book.

There is nothing left but the front cover, the back cover, and some tattered remains between. 

Here's the old boy now:


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh my you went through the whole phone book lol.I use paper towels mostly,however I did use the special bird cage liners for awhile.but I got costly lol.newspapers should be ok to use.Blessings my friend.

 lol you might catching your budgies reading the newspaper.Blessings


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Wow -- that's a lot of pages. 

Now Mallorn will have the fun of destroying all the news articles she doesn't agree with!

Just think of all the things Mallorn will have to say when she starts reading some of those editorials. *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

shanebudgie said:


> Oh my you went through the whole phone book lol.I use paper towels mostly,however I did use the special bird cage liners for awhile.but I got costly lol.newspapers should be ok to use.Blessings my friend.
> 
> lol you might catching your budgies reading the newspaper.Blessings


I still can't believe it!  I'm sure she'll have lots of new reading material now--phone numbers aren't exactly a riveting read 


FaeryBee said:


> *Wow -- that's a lot of pages.
> 
> Now Mallorn will have the fun of destroying all the news articles she doesn't agree with!
> 
> Just think of all the things Mallorn will have to say when she starts reading some of those editorials. *


It sure was!

I'm sure she'll get to exercise her opinions much more easily now--you can't disagree with phone numbers! :bowrofl:


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

StarlingWings said:


> I still can't believe it!  I'm sure she'll have lots of new reading material now--phone numbers aren't exactly a riveting read
> 
> It sure was!
> 
> I'm sure she'll get to exercise her opinions much more easily now--you can't disagree with phone numbers! :bowrofl:


I'm sure if anyone could find something disagreeable with numbers it would be Mallorn. I can see her having complaints about not enough fan club numbers to call about her gloriousness!


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

That's soooo poignant...truly the end of life as you and she have known it. But yes, indeed, look to the wonderful future of opinions formed on many & various important issues of the day. Such as the upcoming elections for the presidency. Excuse me while I go splutter in the other room. 
fftopic::sleep1::yawn::blink::mad1::thumbdown:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

justmoira said:


> I'm sure if anyone could find something disagreeable with numbers it would be Mallorn. I can see her having complaints about not enough fan club numbers to call about her gloriousness!


She may do that yet :laughing:



Stranding said:


> That's soooo poignant...truly the end of life as you and she have known it. But yes, indeed, look to the wonderful future of opinions formed on many & various important issues of the day. Such as the upcoming elections for the presidency. Excuse me while I go splutter in the other room.
> fftopic::sleep1::yawn::blink::mad1::thumbdown:


I'm sure she'll find plenty to say about that


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Tearing that much numbers Mallorn contact memory must have been full lol


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh that is the end of an era! Lol that phone book was certainly put to good use


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

chirper said:


> Tearing that much numbers Mallorn contact memory must have been full lol


I'm sure she knows every number in the country by now! 


Niamhf said:


> Oh that is the end of an era! Lol that phone book was certainly put to good use


It certainly was  Not a page wasted


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

So that's how long it takes to go through a full phone book with one budgie :laughing2: I can't live without newspaper, paper towels, and bird safe cleaner .


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Indeed it is! Now you can quiz your friends--"Hey, can you guess how long it takes to use up all the pages in a phone book with a budgie in the house?" :laughing:


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Hmm I say probably 4 to 5 months on a phone book for a budgie perhaps?Blessings :green pied:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

With a couple pages in Mallorn's cage before she got a bigger one, and only a few months with the big cage, it actually took around four years :laughing:


----------

